# What's growing on southern Japan



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 10, 2014)

A pretty normal winter here to date, except for far fewer frosty mornings than average and essentially no snow. We had a brief but intense "heat wave" a couple weeks back - up to 19 C (66 F) one day!. Regardless, most things are on their normal cycle so far. Here are a few pics from the garden this week.

_Pollia japonica_ seeds and _Dioscorea japonica_ bulbs on an old clay pot - interestingly members of _Pollia_ have some of the shiniest seeds in the world and the _Dioscorea_ bulbs are edible when cooked:







_Cyclamen_ seedlings, about one year old:






_Agave potatorum 'Kichijokan'_ - a southern Mexico native and not fully hardy here, so most nights it comes indoors:






_Camellia sasanqua_ - a reliable winter flowering native shrub/tree of southern Japan:






_Davallia tyermanii, Selaginella involvens_, and _Lemmaphyllum microphyllum_ growing on an ume tree (_Prunus mume_). The _Selaginella_ is green while in growth and gets this great red color in the fall: 






_Davallia tyermanii_ rhizomes and _Lemmaphyllum microphyllum_ forming a mat on the same ume tree. The _Selaginella_ is a native of Japan, while the _Davallia_ is found in warmer parts of south Asia. It is commonly called the white rabbit's foot fern:


----------



## Secundino (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd kill for one of these_ microphyllum spore-leaves_! Well, better not...:rollhappy: Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2014)

Fantastic!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rangiku (Feb 10, 2014)

Kirei na shokubutsu! Domo arigatou gozaimasu!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 11, 2014)

Very cool!!!! A lot of active life over there !!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice pic thanks for sharing


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks for sharing such interesting plants


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

Cool!


----------

